# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτής 90W hexfet απο elektor , ΠΑΡακαλώ μια βοήθεια.

## pet

Θέλω να φτιάξω τον ενισχυτή του Giesberts απο το elektor
http://petmakris.googlepages.com/AnotherAmpElektor.pdf

να θυμίσω είναι 90W το κανάλι 

και έχω όλα τα πράγματα κλπ. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι
σε διάφορα φόρουμ λένε πως είναι δύσκολο εώς αδύνατο να σταθεροποιηθεί.
τον έχει φτιάξει κανείς; έχει μείνει ικανοποιημένος;

μήπως να πάω σε κάτι πιο απλό;

τα IGBT's και μόνο είναι πανάκριβα (δυο ζευγάρια κάνουν 50 ευρώ).

Παρακαλώ δώστε τις συμβουλές σας γιατί τα έχω κρατήσει,
αν ο ενισχυτής δεν φτιάχνεται να τα ακυρώσω.

*θα δουλέψει;*

----------


## IOANNIS

προσπαθω να κατεβασω το pdf αλλα δεν μου το ανοιγη!!

----------


## pet

http://mitglied.lycos.de/Promitheus/950077.pdf

----------


## IOANNIS

το σχημα ειναι απλο και λογικα θα δουλεψει. η Toshiba που τα ειχε βγαλει δεν ειχε και μεγαλη επιτυχια με αυτα τα τρανζιστορ. ενα μειον ειναι οτι τα τρανζιστορ αυτα δεν μπορουν να δωσουν μεγαλα ρευματα στην εξοδο απο την αλλη ομως εχουνε καλυτερη σιμετρια απο οτι τα mosfet. επεισης τα pnp ειναι παρα πολλη δυσκολο να βρεθουν. η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν αξιζει τα λεφτα που θελει για να φτιαχτει. παντα φιλικα γιαννης

----------


## pet

εκτός αυτού, το έχουν δοκιμάσει στο diyaudio.com πολύς κόσμος
και λένε όλοι ότι είναι unstable.

επίσης λένε ότι τα τρανζιστορ εξόδου έχουν καταργηθεί απο το 99 και ότι
κυκλοφοράνε μόνο imitation που σκάνε αμέσως ή είναι μάπα.

οπότε δεν το φτιάχνω

----------


## eebabs2000

Αντί να πεδεύεσαι με τέτοια κυκλώματα γνώμη μου είναι να κάνεις κάτι σαν το παρακάτω και δε θα χάσεις. Το έχω φτιάξει με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

http://www.promelec.ru/pdf/stk4044.pdf

----------


## IOANNIS

επισεις εαν θελεις και κανενα σχεδιο με mosfet η με τρανζιστορ npn η pnp edv ειμαστε!!!  :Smile:

----------


## pet

ioanni λες να δοκιμάσω αυτό με τα 6 fet? 

πόσο κοστίζει το κανάλι σε αυτόν τον ενισχυτή; εντυπώσεις;

είχε δύσκολη ρύθμιση;

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε pet τα υλικα για το καθε καναλι δεν ξεπερνανε τα 25 ευρω! η ρυφμιση ειναι παρα πολλη απλη. με το VR1 ρυθμιζεις την ταση εξοδου του ηχειου να ειναι οσο ποιο κοντα στο 0V και με το VR2 το ρευμα ηρεμιας. αυτο ειναι ολο!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Danza

Τα STK κατεβαίνουν στα 4Ω? υπάρχει κάποιο τυπωμένο για το συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## babisko

> Τα STK κατεβαίνουν στα 4Ω? υπάρχει κάποιο τυπωμένο για το συγκεκριμένο?



Δημήτρη, στο pdf που δίνει ο eebabs2000 έχει το σχηματικό και το αντίστοιχο τυπωμένο (σελίδα 3), σε όχι καλή ποιότητα, αλλά με λίγη προσπάθεια γίνεται.
Δεν ξέρω αν κατεβαίνουν στα 4Ω, δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά στο datasheet και όπου αναφέρεται, λέει για φορτίο 8Ω.
Ισως γνωρίζει ο eebabs2000, ο οποίος το έχει κατασκευάσει όπως λέει το post πιο πάνω.

----------


## Danza

Ηθελα να το φτιάξω παλιότερα Μπάμπη γιατί είναι σκυλιά τα STK.. αλλα και στα 8Ω δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.. εχω μετασχηματιστή να δουλέψει άνετα 2 κανάλια (2x40vAC 550w)

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα!!! ολα τα STK κατεβενουν και στα 4Ω αλλα πρεπει να κατεβασεις και την ταση τροφοδοσιας!!!! παραθετω ενα κυκλωμα με το STK 4241. τον συγκεκριμενω ενισχυτη δεν τον εχω φτιαξει. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17125497...20stk.pdf.html

----------


## Danza

IOANNIS υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε αυτό το IC? και πόσο περίπου σε ευρώ? φένεται πολύ καλός

----------


## IOANNIS

αααα!!!! ξεχασα να σας δωσω ενα καταλογο που εχει ολα τα STK ,τι τασεις χρειαζονται για τα 8Ω η τα 4Ω καθος και αλλα πολλα!!!  :Smile: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17127817/STK.pdf.html

----------


## babisko

> IOANNIS υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε αυτό το IC? και πόσο περίπου σε ευρώ? φένεται πολύ καλός




STK 4241

Εδώ : http://www.inter-shop.gr/commerce/ca...22a612&x=7&y=7

Κόστος 35,34€ + ΦΠΑ + μεταφορικά

----------


## Danza

λίγο τσιμπιμένη τιμή ή μου φένεται?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε δημητρη εδω στο ηρακλειο υπαρχει ενα μαγαζι που βρισκω τα παντα ακομα και αν δεν υπαρχουν!!! πως το καταφερνει αυτος που το εχει δεν ξερω!!!  :Smile:  συνηθως οι τιμες τους δεν ξεπερνανε τα 35 με 40 ευρω!! το ποιο ακριβω που εχω βρει εκανε 35 ευρω!

----------


## babisko

O darlas που είδα πριν λίγο το έχει 58+ €, αναμονή 3-4 εβδομάδες και ελάχιστη παραγγελία 70€+ΦΠΑ Πάρα πολύ ωραία

----------


## Danza

Θα κάνω και ενα search εδώ στην Αθήνα και θα σας ενημερώσω απο τρίτη για τιμή...

----------


## PCMan

Α ωράια.
Αυτόν ήθελα να φτιάξω αλλά δεν έβρισκά το τυπομένο  :Very Happy: 
Να 'σαι καλά IOANNIS.

Παιδιά, κολλάω στα πηνία. Τι πηνίο (και πως) πρέπει να κάνω στο L1 και L2?

----------


## IOANNIS

10 σπειρες με πηνιοσυρμα διαμετρου 1mm, και διαμετρος πηνιου 1cm

----------


## PCMan

Πρέπει να το έχω τυλιγμένο κάπου ή έτσι στον αέρα θα είναι?
Όταν λές πηνιόσυρμά? Είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή κάνει και από ομοαξονικό καλώδιο? 
Πρέπει να είναι βερνικομένο?

----------


## babisko

> Πρέπει να το έχω τυλιγμένο κάπου ή έτσι στον αέρα θα είναι?
> Όταν λές πηνιόσυρμά? Είναι κάτι συγκεκριμένο ή κάνει και από ομοαξονικό καλώδιο? 
> Πρέπει να είναι βερνικομένο?



Πηνιόσυρμα είναι είναι χάλκινο καλώδιο περασμένο με ειδικό βερνίκι σαν μονωτικό. Είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιείται σε μετασχηματιστές και σε πηνία (πηνίο + σύρμα = πηνιόσυρμα). Αλλιώς λέγεται και εμαγιέ.

Από ότι έχω δει σε σχέδια με STK το πηνίο είναι αέρος, δηλαδή στον αέρα. Αλλά για σιγουριά, ας απαντήσει και κάποιος άλλος,μην σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου.

----------


## PCMan

OK ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

ΥΓ . ας απαντήσει κάποιος για το αν πρέπει να τυλιχτεί κάπου.

----------


## babisko

> OK ευχαριστώ 
> 
> ΥΓ . ας απαντήσει κάποιος για το αν πρέπει να τυλιχτεί κάπου.



Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι στο σχέδιο που ανέβασε ο IOANNIS (http://rapidshare.com/files/17125497...20stk.pdf.html), το πηνίο είναι αέρος

----------


## PCMan

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## babisko

> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ



Παρακαλώ   :Very Happy:

----------


## eebabs2000

To STK κατεβαίνει και στα 4Ω αρκεί όπως σωστά είπατε παραπάνω να κατέβει και η τάση τροφοδοσιας γιατί τα πράγματα ζορίζουν αρκετά για πάνω από +/-30V. Το καλύτερο είναι να δουλευτεί με 8Ω φορτίο και +/-50V τάση (έτσι το δουλεύω τώρα) ώστε και καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου να έχει και τα θερμικά χαρακτηριστικά του να είναι καλά. Με μία ψύκτρα μέτρια (όχι και πολύ μεγάλη) με τέρμα τα γκάζια, δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από τους 50οC. 

Όσο αφορά το πηνία, εγώ τύλιξα 30 σπείρες 1mm πηνιόσυρμα επάνω σε μία αντίσταση 2W 10Ω αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ξέχασα να πω για τη τιμή του που συζητήσατε παραπάνω. Είναι δυνατόν να τα πουλάνε 35 και 40Ε όταν ο Φανός στη Αθήνα το έχει 21Ε; και σε ένα άλλο μαγαζί το είχα βρεί 27Ε αλλά ήταν πιο καλής ποιότητας, υπάρχει διαφορά!!!

----------


## PCMan

Ναι όντως παίζει και στα 4Ω. Ασχετο αλλά έχουμε έναν ενισχυτή της silver και έχει μέσα το stk4168II (αλλά κάηκε και σκεφτομαι να το επισκευάσω) και έπαιζε πολύ καλά. Το δουλεύαμε με 4Ω ηχεία. Πολύ καθαρός και δυνατός ήχος για 35W.. Φαντάζομαι με το stk4241 πως θα παίξει...

eebabs2000 50V δεν είναι λίγα? Το datasheet γράφει από 53V μέχρι 77V.

Βασικά, σκεφτόμουν, επειδή μάλλον θα φτιάξω αργότερα τον 300W ενισχυτή του θείου sam όπου χρειάζεται έναν Μ/Σ 2χ47(δηλαδή +/-68V) να τον πάρω τώρα και να τον χρησιμοποιήσω με το stk και έτσι, αν χρειαστεί, να τον χρησιμοποιήσω και αργότερα για τον 300άρη.
Φυσικά θα βάλω κάτι ψύκτρες τέρατα με ανεμιστήρες..
Τι λέτε? Θα αντέξει?


21€ το STK?? 
Τηλέφωνο έχουμε απο αυτόν τον Φανό? Στέλνει με αντικαταβολή?

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε Νικο τον ενισχυτη του θειου σαμ μην τον φτιαξεις. τον εφτιαξα απο περιεργια και δεν βγαζει 300watt με τιποτα. αντε με το ζορι να βγαλει 150 watt στα 4Ω και αυτα με 10% παραμορφωση!!!! μονο για να οδηγησεις κανενα sub ειναι καλος!!! παντα φιλικα!!!

----------


## Danza

με τέτοια τελικά τρανζίστορ? μήπως δεν τον τροφοδοτούσες σωστά? περίεργο μου φένεται

----------


## eebabs2000

> Ναι όντως παίζει και στα 4Ω. Ασχετο αλλά έχουμε έναν ενισχυτή της silver και έχει μέσα το stk4168II (αλλά κάηκε και σκεφτομαι να το επισκευάσω) και έπαιζε πολύ καλά. Το δουλεύαμε με 4Ω ηχεία. Πολύ καθαρός και δυνατός ήχος για 35W.. Φαντάζομαι με το stk4241 πως θα παίξει...



Μελέτησε τα κυκλώματα στα datasheets των ολοκληρωμένων και αν είναι ίδια pin προς pin και συμφωνούν οι τροφοδοσίες, βάλτο!




> eebabs2000 50V δεν είναι λίγα? Το datasheet γράφει από 53V μέχρι 77V.



Kάπου στα 52 το δουλεύω αλλά όταν ανοίγω τέρμα την ένταση πέφτει στα 50V όπως είναι λογικό. Εντάξει καλά είναι να μη τα δουλεύουμε τα ολοκληρωμένα ενισχυτών και στη τσίτα...




> Βασικά, σκεφτόμουν, επειδή μάλλον θα φτιάξω αργότερα τον 300W ενισχυτή του θείου sam όπου χρειάζεται έναν Μ/Σ 2χ47(δηλαδή +/-68V) να τον πάρω τώρα και να τον χρησιμοποιήσω με το stk και έτσι, αν χρειαστεί, να τον χρησιμοποιήσω και αργότερα για τον 300άρη. 
> Φυσικά θα βάλω κάτι ψύκτρες τέρατα με ανεμιστήρες.. 
> Τι λέτε? Θα αντέξει?



Θα τ' αντέξει αλλά μη το δουλέψεις στα 4Ω




> 21€ το STK?? Τηλέφωνο έχουμε απο αυτόν τον Φανό? Στέλνει με αντικαταβολή?



Διάβασε το παρακάτω θέμα:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4680





> φιλε Νικο τον ενισχυτη του θειου σαμ μην τον φτιαξεις. τον εφτιαξα απο περιεργια και δεν βγαζει 300watt με τιποτα. αντε με το ζορι να βγαλει 150 watt στα 4Ω και αυτα με 10% παραμορφωση!!!! μονο για να οδηγησεις κανενα sub ειναι καλος!!! παντα φιλικα!!!



Ούτε κι' γω το νομίζω να βγάζει τόσο λίγα, το έχουν φτιάξει και άλλα παιδιά εδώ στο φόρουμ και έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι, διάβασε περισσότερα γι' αυτόν τον ενισχυτή εδώ

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα. ηθελα να πω σε σχεση με τον ενισχυτη του σαμ οτι δεν παιζει μονο ρολο τι τρανζιστορ εξοδου φοραει αλλα αν και το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα ειναι σωστο και συνεργαζετε σωστα με τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος.επειδη ασχοληθηκα παρα πολλη με τον εωισχυτη του σαμ και εκανα μερικες διορθωσεις στο κυκλωμα , δεν καταφερα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου να τα κανω να δωσουνε την μεγιστη ισχυ τους. επισεις εχω φτιαξει και αυτον http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amplifier_170w.htm και μπορω να πω οτι παιζει ποιο δυνατα και ποιο καθαρα απο αυτον με τα 300 watt. οποιος εχει χρονο ας κανει και τους 2 και μετα που θα τους συγκρινει θα δει την διαφορα!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> Μελέτησε τα κυκλώματα στα datasheets των ολοκληρωμένων και αν είναι ίδια pin προς pin και συμφωνούν οι τροφοδοσίες, βάλτο!



Δεν κατάλαβες. Εννοώ ότι θα φτιάξω τον παλιό πάλι με το 4162 και θα φτιάξω έναν καινούριο με το 4241. Ισως δεν το έθεσα σωστά.

Οκ πάντως, το μήνυμα ελήφθη  :Very Happy: 


Παιδιά τι 21€ λέτε στον φανό? 
36€ το έχει και έχει μόνο ένα τελευταίο κομμάτι. Μόλις τώρα πήρα τηλέφωνο. 
Βάλε και τα μεταφορικά...

----------


## eebabs2000

> Δεν κατάλαβες. Εννοώ ότι θα φτιάξω τον παλιό πάλι με το 4162 και θα φτιάξω έναν καινούριο με το 4241. Ισως δεν το έθεσα σωστά.



A, OK!





> Παιδιά τι 21€ λέτε στον φανό? 
> 36€ το έχει και έχει μόνο ένα τελευταίο κομμάτι. Μόλις τώρα πήρα τηλέφωνο. 
> Βάλε και τα μεταφορικά...



Ποιό; Το STK4044 εννοείς; Αποκλείεται, ψέματα θα πω; Εδώ το βρήκα στην επαρχία 27Ε, δε πιστεύω να το έχει τόσο ακριβα! Μήπως μαζί με μεταφορικά σου είπε και δε κατάλαβες καλά; Εγώ πήγα εκεί και το πήρα.

----------


## PCMan

Βρε συ, για το 4241 μιλάμε τόση ώρα....
Το 4044 στο intershop κάνει 19,45€

----------


## eebabs2000

A, συγνώμη μπερδεύτηκα, νόμιζα ότι μιλάτε για το 4044 που πρότεινα στην αρχή!

----------


## pet

τελικά έφτιαξα έναν με mosfet και δουλεύει πολύ καλά...

----------


## Danza

pet ο ενισχυτής που φένεται νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ απλός... δεν έχει drivers? μονο την διαφορική είσοδο βλέπω. πόση ισχύ εξόδου έχει? τι τελικά φοράει? κάποιο σχηματικό?

----------


## pet

έχει drivers, επειδή όμως τα mosfet (irf9540/540) έχουν θετικό συντελεστή θερμοκρασίας
οι drivers βρίσκονται πάνω στην ψύχτρα (θερμική ζεύξη)

δεν ξέρω ακριβώς νομίζω είναι 40 watt ανα κανάλι και μου είναι αρκετά,
τον χρειάζομαι για την διπλωματική μου (spdif dac + digital volume + διάφορα)

θα μπορούσα να πάρω module ενισχυτή όμως καλύτερα έτσι.

περισσότερα σε πμ το απόγευμα

καλημέρα.

----------


## PCMan

Καλημέρα σας   :Very Happy: 

Χθές έφτιαξα την πλακέτα για το 4142 με το pdf που έδωσε ο IOANNIS.
Α, παρ'επιπτώντος, πάρτε το τυπωμένο http://rapidshare.com/files/20412327/stk4241.jpg.html
Οι διαστάσεις είναι 13.6 * 8.8

Ας αρχίσω τις ερωτήσεις :P

Λοιπόν, δεν αγόρασα τίποτα ακόμα αλλά έψαξα σε παλιές πλακέτες και βρήκα τα μισά σχεδόν εξαρτήματα και τα έβαλα πάνω.
Έχει κανείς τίποτα που να γράφει πόσα V πυκνωτές χρειάζονται και πόσα W αντιστάσεις? Δεν τα γράφει πουθενά και δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψουν αυτά που έβαλα ούτε πως να παραγγείλω τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα. με 100V πυκνωτες εισαι οκ. μερικοι χρειαζονται και λιγοτερα βολτ αλλα η τιμες ειναι ιδιες!! ο C11-C12 απο 100-250V. οι αντιστασεις R13 R14 R15 R16 απο 2 εως 5 watt. ολες οι υπολοιπες αντιστασεις 1/2 watt.

----------


## PCMan

> καλησπερα. με 100V πυκνωτες εισαι οκ. μερικοι χρειαζονται και λιγοτερα βολτ αλλα η τιμες ειναι ιδιες!! ο C11-C12 απο 100-250V. οι αντιστασεις R13 R14 R15 R16 απο 2 εως 5 watt. ολες οι υπολοιπες αντιστασεις 1/2 watt.



Πειράζει αν τους βάλω όλους στα 100V? Θα χωράνε στην πλακέτα κανονικά?

Απο αντιστάσεις δεν ξέρω πόσα W είναι αυτές που έβαλα επειδή τις έβαλα από άλλες πλακέτες και δεν ξέρω και πώς να τις αναγνωρίσω. Θα ανεβάσω μιά φωτογραφία το βράδυ για να δείτε.

----------


## gsmaster

Καλό είναι να χρησιμοποιείς καινούρια υλικά, ειδικά πυκνωτές που χαλάνε μετά απο χρόνια. Στις αντιστάσεις το κόστος είναι τόσο μικρό, που δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθεις για να ξεκολλήσεις μια αντίσταση απο αλλού... εκτός αν την χρειάζεσαι επειγόντως.

----------


## PCMan

Σωστός  :Wink: 
Βασικά μόνο αντιστάσεις έβαλα και τις μέτρησα προτού τις βάλω.

----------


## IOANNIS

οι πυκνωτες χωρανε πανω στην πλακετα στα 100V. το μεγεθος των πυκνωτων στα 100V τωρα, ποιο παλια ηταν στα 16 η 25V  :Smile:  περημενουμε φωτο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Το βραδάκι η φώτο  :Very Happy: 

Για δείτε:

4 x 	1k 	0,5W
4 x 	4.7k 	0,5W
4 x 	56k 	0,5W
2 x 	100Ω 	0,5W
2 x 	560Ω 	0,5W
2 x 	0,22Ω 	5W
4 x 	4.7Ω 	2W
2 x 	470Ω 	0,5W

2 x 	1μf/100V ηλ.
3 x 	10μf/100V ηλ.
2 x 	47μf/100V ηλ.
2 x 	2,2μf/100V ηλ.
3 x 	100μf/100V ηλ.
2 x 	470pf κερ.
2 x 	100nf κερ.
2 x 	1nf κερ.
2 x 	3pf κερ

Να τα παραγγείλω όπως είναι? Να αλλάξω κάτι? Ξέχασα τίποτα?

----------


## IOANNIS

2 x     100nf (πολυεστερ. στα 100V)
2 x     1nf (πολυεστερ. στα 63V)
 :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Εννοείς να αλλάξω το κερ. με το πολυεστερ στα 100/63V?

Δηλαδή έτσι:
4 x     1k     0,5W
4 x     4.7k     0,5W
4 x     56k     0,5W
2 x     100Ω     0,5W
2 x     560Ω     0,5W
2 x     0,22Ω     5W
4 x     4.7Ω     2W
2 x     470Ω     0,5W

2 x     1μf/100V ηλ.
3 x     10μf/100V ηλ.
2 x     47μf/100V ηλ.
2 x     2,2μf/100V ηλ.
3 x     100μf/100V ηλ.
2 x     470pf κερ.
2 x     100nf (πολυεστερ. στα 100V) 
2 x     1nf (πολυεστερ. στα 63V) 
2 x     3pf κερ

Βασικά έχουν διαφορά οι κεραμικοί με τους πολυεστερικούς?
Νόμιζα ότι είναι το ίδιο..

----------


## IOANNIS

ακριβως!!!   :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Να και οι φωτογραφίες

 

Οι πυκνωτές δεν μου πολυάρεσαν. Μήπως θέλει μεγαλύτερους?

----------


## IOANNIS

μπραβο καλη δουλεια εχεις κανει!! ποιοι πυκνωτες δεν σου αρεσαν?
αν ενοεις τους 100nf αμα ειναι στα 100V μια χαρα ειναι. δεν τον εχω φτιαξει αυτον τον ενισχυτη και ειμαι περιεργος να δω πως ακουγετε και ετσι ξεκινησα σημερα να τον φτιαχνω και εγω!!  :Smile:  
και μια φωτο!

----------


## PCMan

Ευχαριστώ, κι εσύ το ίδιο  :Smile: 
Και να φανταστείς τώρα άρχισα με τα ηλεκτρονικά  :Very Happy: 

Ναι, αυτούς λέω, 100 γράφουν και είναι ίδιοι με τους δικούς σου. Το είπα γιατί οι τρύπες έχουν πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση σε σχέση με τον πυκνωτή. Οκ εντάξει είναι τότε.

Αυτά τα πράσινα και τα άσπρα που έχεις πάνω στην πλακέτα για να βιδώνεις τα καλώδια, πως τα λένε? Κι εγώ θέλω :P

----------


## pet

κλέμα τυπωμένου

στα εγγλέζικα bornier

----------


## PCMan

ok ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά, πόσο έχουν περίπου τα υλικά χωρίς ολοκληρομένο και χωρίς μετασχηματιστή?
Μη μου πιάσουν τον κ...ο πάλι :P

----------


## IOANNIS

γυρω στα 5 ευρω!! χωρίς ολοκληρομένο, χωρίς μετασχηματιστή, χωρις γεφυρα, και χωρις τους πυκνωτες τις τροφοδοσιας!!!  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

και για οσους φτιαξουν τον ενισχυτη με το stk4241 προσθετω και την προστασια εξοδου!!!  :Smile:  (κανει και για ενισχυτες με τρανζιστορ)

----------


## PCMan

Να'χαμε και το τυπωμένο ε?  :Very Happy: 

Βασικά τι ακριβώς κάνει αυτό? Προστασία απο βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο του ολοκληρομένου?
Δηλαδή αν βραχυκυκλώσει η εξοδος που πάει στα ηχεία θα καεί?

----------


## IOANNIS

βασικα η λειτουργεια του εναι 1.προστασια απο cc στην εξοδο και 2.αποσυνδεει το ρελε τα ηχεια ετσι ωστε να μην ακουγετε αυτος ο ενοχλητικος θορυβος μεχρι να ξεφορτισουν οι πυκνωτες! καπου ειχα ενα τυπωμενο αλλα δεν το βρισκω με τιποτα!!  :frown:

----------


## PCMan

Δηλαδή αν βραχυκυκλώσει χωρίς το κύκλωμα δεν παθαίνει τίποτα έτσι?

----------


## IOANNIS

εαν βραχυκυκλώσεις την εξοδο του stk χωρις το κυκλωμα προστασιας τοτε θα καει το stk. με το παραπανω κυκλωμα παλλη θα καει αλλα θα σωσεις τα ηχεια σου. καπου εχω ενα κυκλωμα προστασιας το οποιο προστατευει το stk απο βραχυκηκλωμα στην εξοδο 
(off topic) αλλα δεν εχω πολλη χρονο να ψαξω να το βρω γιατι εχω την αδερφη μου στο νοσοκομειο  :frown:

----------


## eebabs2000

> (off topic) αλλα δεν εχω πολλη χρονο να ψαξω να το βρω γιατι εχω την αδερφη μου στο νοσοκομειο



Περαστικά στην αδερφή σου. Υπάρχει και ένα κύκλωμα εδώ στο site για προστασία μεγαφώνων: http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1024

----------


## IOANNIS

επιτελους βρηκα το κυκλωμα προστασιας βραχυκυκλωματος  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα!! σημερα τελειωσα τον ενισχυτη με το STK4241 και εχει παρα πολλη καλο ηχο. θελει εισοδο το πολλη μεχρι 500mV. εκανα βεβαια και μερικες αλλαγες που ισος ειναι υπερβολικες λιγο αλλα παντα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εχω προβληματα στο μελον.  :Smile:  οι αλλαγες δεν ειναι στις τιμες τον αντιστασεων αλλα στα watt.
οι αλλαγες ειναι: R3,R13 στο 1watt R7,R8,R18,R19 στα 2watt R9,R10 στα 2watt και C11,C12 στα 250volts
οσοι το φτιαξουν θα μεινουν ενθουσιασμενοι απο την αποδοση του. ξεχασα να πω οτι ολες οι μετρησεις και οι αλλαγες εγιναν με τροφοδοσια +/- 45volt

----------


## IOANNIS

σορρυ για ενα λαθακι που εκανα. R3,R11 στο 1watt ( οχι R13 )

----------


## spirosta

Είναι τεράστιο το STK4241!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## PCMan

Πόσο θα βγεί ο μετασχηματιστής και πόσα W να πάρω? Καμιά 400W καλά είναι η λιγότερα?
Λέω να πάρω έναν στα 40V καλά είναι? Με την ανόρθωση θα πάει στα ~55V.

----------


## eebabs2000

350W με 40-0-40V έξοδο για το STK4241 είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## IOANNIS

συμφωνω με τον eebabs2000. αλλα εγω θα επερνα γυρω στα 400-500watt μιας και η διαφορα στην τιμη ειναι μικρη.

----------


## eebabs2000

Όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερα φυσικά, αλλά από 350-400W και πάνω πάει ανάλογα τη τσέπη.

----------


## PCMan

Για τι τιμή μιλάμε περίπου?

----------


## IOANNIS

αν παρεις τοροιδη τοτε ειναι γυρω στα 50-60 ευρω. αν παρεις απλο μετασχηματιστη -40% απο οτο κανει ο τοροιδης!!!

----------


## PCMan

Οι τιμές σε γενικές γραμμές είναι αυτές που λες ή μιλάς για συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί?

----------


## PCMan

Τον μετασχηματιστή μου τον είπε 30-35€ περίπου και απο βδομάδα λογικά θα τον έχω.

Πήρα 3.3pf πυκνωτες γιατι δεν βρήκα στα 3pf. Πειράζει?

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα. δεν πειραζει αν οι πυκνωτες ειναι 2,7ρ η 3,3ρ.  και κατι αλλο. σχετικα με το κυκλωμα προστασιας με το ολοκληρομενο 1237 παραλληλα με τον πυκνωτη 22n πρεπει να μπει και μια αντισταση 1Κ. -προσοχη- αν το ολοκληρομενο 1237 δεν ειναι original αλλα π.χ made in china αν βραχυκυκλωσουμε την εξοδο του STK, το STK δεν παθαινει τιποτα αλλα δεν ανοιγη το relee ωστε να σταματησει το βραχηκυκλωμα!!

----------


## PCMan

Καλησπέρα.
Έβαλα όλα τα εξαρτήματα στην πλακέτα αλλά δεν έχω μετασχηματιστή κι έτσι δοκίμασα να βάλω τροφοδοτικό απο pc όπου βγάζει +12 -12 και 0 αλλά δεν έβγαζε κίχ ο ενισχυτής.
Απ΄την μία είναι λογικό αλλά απ την άλλη δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει έστω ένα ψιλό τσάκ ή έστω να πέσει η τάση απο τα 12?

----------


## Danza

παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιος να μου φτιάξει το τυπομένο γιατί είμαι σκράπας στα τυπομένα??

----------


## Danza

επίσης έχω μετασχηματιστή 2x40vAC(= +/-56vDC) 550w max είναι καλός για το συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## PCMan

To είχα ανεβάσει και είναι πιό πίσω.

Εδώ είναι http://rapidshare.com/files/20412327/stk4241.jpg.html

----------


## Danza

εννοω την πλακέτα αδερφέ στις αποχαλκώσεις είμαι γειά σου, μπερδέυτηκα πρίν   :Embarassed:

----------


## eebabs2000

> Καλησπέρα.
> Έβαλα όλα τα εξαρτήματα στην πλακέτα αλλά δεν έχω μετασχηματιστή κι έτσι δοκίμασα να βάλω τροφοδοτικό απο pc όπου βγάζει +12 -12 και 0 αλλά δεν έβγαζε κίχ ο ενισχυτής.
> Απ΄την μία είναι λογικό αλλά απ την άλλη δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει έστω ένα ψιλό τσάκ ή έστω να πέσει η τάση απο τα 12?



Είναι πολύ οριακά τα +/-12 για να κάνει κάτι. Παρόλ' αυτα τσέκαρε τη γείωση του κυκλώματος να την έχεις συνδέσει με τη γείωση του τροφοδοτικού σωστά. Δοκίμασε με +/-20V το λιγότερο...




> επίσης έχω μετασχηματιστή 2x40vAC(= +/-56vDC) 550w max είναι καλός για το συγκεκριμένο?



Κάνει μια χαρά  :Exclamation:

----------


## PCMan

A, ok Danza  :Smile: 

Προς το παρών δεν έχω πάνω απο +/-12. Απο βδομάδα θα πάρω μετασχηματιστή.
Απλά το δοκίμασα για να δω τι θα κάνει... Τεσπα

Το τροφοδοτικό χρειάζειται οποσδήποτε 10000μf/100V πυκνωτές όπως λέει το datasheet???
Βγαίνουν πολύ ακριβα...

----------


## Danza

Αθήνα τους είχα βρεί 3ευρώ τον ένα 10000μF/100, άμα βάλεις περισσότερους 4700μF δέν θα έχεις πρόβλημα..

----------


## eebabs2000

> Αθήνα τους είχα βρεί 3ευρώ τον ένα 10000μF/100, άμα βάλεις περισσότερους 4700μF δέν θα έχεις πρόβλημα..



3Ε; Τόσο φτηνά; Από που; Κάτω από 6Ε δεν τους έχω βρει πουθενά. Αν κάνει συνδυασμό θα του βγουν πιο ακριβά σίγουρα. Αν πάλι βάλει 4700μ μόνο θα βάζει λίγο βομβο από το δίκτυο.

----------


## Danza

απο Τριδήμα στην Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια. το μειονέκτημα είναι οτι ενόνωνται με βίδα (στηρίζωνται στο σασί), δεν είναι με πιν σαν τους κλασικούς πυκνωτές  :frown:  αλλά δεν με χαλάει ιδιαίτερα απλά λίγο καλώδιο παραπάνω

----------


## PCMan

Όντως είναι πολύ φτηνα. Αν έχεις κάποιο τηλέφωνο σφύρα  :Wink: 

Στο inter-shop απ'όπου ψωνίζω έχει τον 10000μf/50 8,5€...

----------


## fkdpbpar

Το τηλέφωνο του Τριδήμα στη Φιλαδέλφεια είναι το 210-2525534, 210-2584849.

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα!  :Smile:  φιλε PCMan με τροφοδοσια +/-12V πρεπει να δουλευει ο ενισχυτης! και εγω στην αρχη με +/-12 τον δοκιμασα (οχι ομως με τροφοδοτικό απο pc) και δουλευε κανονικα. ξανατσεκαρε αν ολα ειναι ενταξει. στο τροφοδοτικό μπορεις να βαλεις 6800μf/100V πυκνωτές. την ιδια δουλεια κανουν!!!

----------


## PCMan

Βασικά το μέτρησα και μου βγάζει στο μαυρο-κίτρινο(0 +12) 12V και στο μπλέ-μαυρο(-12 0) γύρω στο 1V!
Το τροφοδοτικό στο +12 βγάζει περίπου 15Α και στο -12 0,5Α, αυτό θα φταίει στάνταρ γιατί αν κατάλαβα καλά, ο ενισχυτής πρέπει να δουλέυει με ίδια τάση και ένταση.

----------


## Danza

πολύ σωστά  :Wink:  στην μία γραμμή δέχεται 15Α και στην άλλη 0,5Α πώς να δουλέψει???

----------


## PCMan

Είχα δεν είχα την βλακεία μου την έκανα πάλι..........

Έβαλα μετασχηματιστή στα 30VAC με ανόρθωση και πυκνωτες 4700mf στα 50V *αλλα*  έβαλα ανάποδα το ρευμα..... Μπέρδεψα το + με το -... Μόλις το πήρα χαμπάρι τα γύρισα και ο ενισχυτής δουλευει βραχνιασμένα για 2-3 sec και μετα δεν ακούγεται τίποτα.. Μου βγάζει ρεύμα στην έξοδο ~50V..

Πείτε μου ότι δεν έκανα την ίδια βλακεία με το 2*22W του site και έκαψα το ολοκληρομένο, είναι και ακριβό...

----------


## IOANNIS

αμα σου βγαζει στην εξοδο ρευμα 50V μαλον παει το STK  :frown:

----------


## PCMan

Φτου, αυτό δεν ήθελα να ακούσω...... Τωρα ειναι σαν να έχω φτιάξει δύο ενισχυτές.....

Τεσπα.

Οι πυκνωτες παιδιά στον τριδημά(αν και η εξυπηρέτηση ήταν επιεικώς χάλια) εχουν 18,72€ ο ένας όχι 3€

----------


## Danza

τα ακριβήνανε πάλι?!?!?!?! έλεος πια!  γιατί δεν είσαι προσεκτικός ρε φίλε?  :frown:  πάρε άλλο STK γιατί αυτό πάπαλα...

----------


## PCMan

Ελα μου ντε???? Και μέτρησα 200 φορες γμτ...
Αφου είμαι τόσο γκαγκα, τουλάχιστον θα βάζω ασφάλειες απο δω και περα....

Τεσπα, τι να κάνω? Θα πάρω άλλο...

----------


## Danza

πολύ απλά να μην βιάζεσαι  :Wink:  και να τσεκάρεις τα πάντα πρίν μπεί στο ρευμα...

----------


## eebabs2000

Ελπίζω να σε πρόλαβα φίλε... το πρόβλημα μπορεί να μην είναι στο STK αλλά ακόμα και σε κάποιο ηλεκτρολυτικό γιατί ως γνωστό οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί χαλάνε με ανάποδη τροφοδοσία ψάξτο καλά το κύκλωμα γιατί είναι αμαρτία να ξεκολάς και να κολλάς τέτοιο ολοκληρωμένο. Επίσης δεν πιστεύω να έφταιγαν τα Α του τροφοδοτικού όταν δεν σου δούλευε με +/-12V. ο ενισχυτής είναι τάξης ΑΒ και το ρεύμα ηρεμίας δεν πιστεύω να ξεπερνάει τα 60mA οπότε ούτε τα 15Α χρειάστηκε ούτε κάναν και το 0.5Α οπότε που "κατάλαβε" πόσα Α μπορεί να δώσει το τροφοδοτικό... (φαίνεται αστείο αλλά σκέψου το).

----------


## PCMan

Με πρόλαβες  :Smile: 
Δυστοιχώς δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά απ'όσα λες γιατί τώρα άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενο. Παρ'όλα αυτά, θα μετρήσω αύριο όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτες και στην ανάγκη θα πάρω καινούριους για να δω αποτελέσματα. Αν πάλι κάνει το ίδιο τότε πάμε για καινούριo STK...

ΥΓ. Όταν έβαλα ανάποδα το ρεύμα, έπιασα τα πάντα πάνω στην πλακέτα και το μόνο που ζεστενόταν ήταν το ολοκληρομένο. Όλα τα άλλα ήταν κρύα. Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει αυτό.

----------


## IOANNIS

οι ηλεκτρολυτικη δεν χαλανε ευκολα  με ανάποδη τροφοδοσία κατα την γνωμη μου. οσο για τα Αmper ο eebabs2000 εχει δικιο!!  :Smile:  αφου λες PCMan οτι σου βγαζει ρεύμα στην έξοδο (δηλαδη εκει που συνδεεις τα ηχεια) 50V κατα 99% εχεις καψει το STK

----------


## PCMan

Δηλαδή δεν αξίζει να ψάχνω τους πυκνωτες έτσι? Θα πάρω μάλλον άλλο STK...

Μήπως να μετρήσω κάποια ποδαράκια του πρώτα για σιγουριά? Και αν ναι, ποιά???


Και κάτι άλλο. Τί ποτενσιόμετρο πρέπει να βάλω στην είσοδο?

----------


## IOANNIS

για να σιγουρευτεις: συνδεσε την τροφοδοσια στον ενισχυτη χωρις ηχεια, και μετρησε την ταση στην εξοδο των ηχειων και στα 2 καναλια. πρεπει να εχεις 0V. αν εχεις ενδειξη 50V οπως λες τοτε εχει καει το STK. επισης μετρησε και το ρευμα ηρεμιας και πες μας ποσο ειναι. ποτενσιόμετρο μπορεις να βαλεις απο 50K εως 100K.

----------


## PCMan

Ποιο είναι το ρευμα ηρεμίας? Πως το μετράω?

----------


## IOANNIS

το ρευμα ηρεμίας το μετρας βαζοντας το πολυμετρο σου εκει που μετραει τα αμπερ και τους ακροδεκτες του πολυμετρου κατα σειρα με την τροφοδοσια.(με το + η με το - και βλεπεις ποσα αμπερ τραβαει ο ενισχυτης)

----------


## PCMan

Αυτο δεν θα μπορέσω να το κάνω γιατί το πολύμετρο μου είναι μάπα και μετράει μέχρι 250mA...

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σας πω είναι ότι ο μετασχηματιστής είναι 100W στα 30V και όταν έβαζα κανονικά την τροφοδοσία με τα ηχεία συνδεμένα, τότε οι κώνοι των ηχείων έμπαιναν μέσα(εξού και το ρευμα στην έξοδο) αλλά δεν είχαν κάποιο παλμό ούτε ακουγόταν κάτι σημαντικό και έπεφτε ακόμα και η τάση απο τα 220V(το κατάλαβα γιατί μόλις τον έβαζα σε λειτουργία τότε ψιλοέσβηναν λίιιιιγο οι λάμπες που έχω για φωτισμό).

----------


## IOANNIS

δηλαδη μετρησες με το πολυμετρο σου 50V στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη?

----------


## PCMan

Ναι, μαζί με τα ηχεία όμως.

----------


## IOANNIS

κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι καμενο κατα 99% αλλα ξεσυνδεσε τα ηχεια και μετρησε το ρευμα στην εξοδο και πες μας ποσα βολτ εχεις!

----------


## IOANNIS

την ταση στην εξοδο ηθελα να πω! ειναι αργα και ............ :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Λοιπόν τα μέτρησα. Χωρίς τα ηχεία τα Α που τραβαει είναι γύρω στα 8mA(ξεκιναει απο τα 5 και στα 8 σταθεροποιείται). Έβαλα σε σειρά το πολύμετρο στο +.

Πάλι χωρίς τα ηχεία, η τάση εξόδου είναι γύρω στα 30V.

----------


## IOANNIS

κανονικα χωρις τα ηχεια η ταση εξοδου πρεπει να ειναι 140mV. αρα για να εχεις 30V τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι την εχει γλιτωση το STK.

----------


## PCMan

OK. Παραγγέλνω άλλο και αυριο θα σας πω αποτελέσματα.

Μου ήρθε ο μετασχηματιστής με 32€. Έψαξα για πυκνωτες και βρήκα μόνο στα 63V με 10€. Θα ψάξω και αλλού.

Γέφυρα πρέπει να βάλω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ή μπορώ να βάλω 25Α ή 35Α ή 50Α, ότι θέλω δηλαδή?

Και κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να βάλω οπωςδήποτε στο τροφοδοτικό 500Ω αντιστάσεις που ζητάει ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## IOANNIS

Γέφυρα βαλε καλυτερα μια στα 35Α. τις αντιστάσεις 500Ω μπορεις να μην τις βαλεις, δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα! πυκνωτες βαλε 6800μf αν δεν βρισκεις στα 10,000μf

----------


## babisko

> OK. Παραγγέλνω άλλο και αυριο θα σας πω αποτελέσματα.
> 
> Μου ήρθε ο μετασχηματιστής με 32€. Έψαξα για πυκνωτες και βρήκα μόνο στα 63V με 10€. Θα ψάξω και αλλού.
> 
> Γέφυρα πρέπει να βάλω κάποια συγκεκριμένη ή μπορώ να βάλω 25Α ή 35Α ή 50Α, ότι θέλω δηλαδή?
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο. Πρέπει να βάλω οπωςδήποτε στο τροφοδοτικό 500Ω αντιστάσεις που ζητάει ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα?



Νίκο, ο Μ/Σ που αγόρασες είναι τοροειδής 350W και τον αγόρασες 32€; Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλή τιμή. Αν θέλεις μου λες το κατάστημα από όπου τον αγόρασες. Για να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση, ΠΜ.

Η γέφυρα που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, πρέπει να αντέχει τουλάχιστον την διπλάσια τάση από αυτήν που θέλεις να βγάλει το τροφοδοτικό σου και ένταση κάτι περισσσότερο από τα αμπέρ που θέλεις να τραβήξεις (10-20% περισσσότερο). π.χ. Αν θέλεις να πάρεις 2Χ40V, δηλαδή 80V, τότε η γέφυρα πρέπει να αντέχει τουλάχιστον 160V, οπότε παίρνεις γέφυρα 200V. Αν είναι μεγαλύτερη σε τάση ή/και σε αμπέρ, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι το κόστος, που φυσικά είναι μεγαλύτερο σε μεγαλύτερες γέφυρες.

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν είναι χαλασμένο ή βρχυκυκλωμένο κάποιο πυκνωτάκι στην ανάδραση του ενισχυτή ή δεν έχει κολληθεί καλά ή και κάποια αντίσταση ακόμα, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βγάζει αυτή τη μεγάλη τάση στην έξοδο. Καμιά φορά όλα τα συναντάς. Μου έχει τύχει σε ενισχυτή και γι' αυτό επιμένω. Αν πάλι φαίνονται όλα καλά... πάρε καινούριο ολοκληρομένο. Τσέκαρε καλά παντως πριν πετάξεις τα λεφτά σου και σου ξανακάνει το ίδιο πάλι.

----------


## PCMan

> Νίκο, ο Μ/Σ που αγόρασες είναι τοροειδής 350W και τον αγόρασες 32€; Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλή τιμή. Αν θέλεις μου λες το κατάστημα από όπου τον αγόρασες. Για να μην θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση, ΠΜ.



Όχι δεν είναι τορροειδής. Είναι κανονικός στα 400W και τον πήρα απο ένα μαγαζάκι με ηλεκτρολογικά. Τους κάνει παραγγελία απο θεσσαλονίκη, δεν ξέρω απο που.


eebabs2000 Τα κοίταξα ξανά αλλα τίποτα...

Τώρα παράγγειλα και το stk... θα δείξει.

----------


## leolonis

Αν και μαλλον ειμαι εκτος θεματος θα ρωτησω αν εχει καποιος απο σας φτιαξει τον τελικο με το LM12clk. Εγω τον εφτιαξα 9 φορες (τον πουλησα 8 φορες) και εχει μοναδικα χαρακτηριστικα και ευκολια στην κατασκευη. Χμμμμμμμ εκτος βεβαια απο το να βρεις τα ολοκληρωμενα ..........

----------


## IOANNIS

τον εχω φτιαξει μια φορα πολλη παλια πριν απο 10 χρονια περιπου οταν κατα τυχη επεσε ενα τετοιο ολοκληρομενο στα χερια μου!!! απο τοτε δεν το ξαναβρηκα πουθενα! μπορω να πω οτι επεζε καλα αλλα ζεστενοτανε υπερβολικα!!

----------


## chip

Έχει λίγο τσουχτερή τιμή οπότε το αποφεύγει ο κόσμος...δεν συμφωνείται? (το LM12CLK)

----------


## ckesinis

Παίδες, καλημέρα κι από μένα...
Για να έχει τόσο υψηλή DC στην έξοδο, ας δει μήπως έχει κοπεί και κανένας χαλκοδιάδρομος κοντα στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, την είχα πατήσει έτσι κι εγώ, και άλλαζα FET εξόδου, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα...
Καλή επιτυχία, όπως και νά'χει...

----------


## IOANNIS

μηπως ξερει κανενας που μπορω να ξαναβρω το LM12CLK :

----------


## chip

Στα γνωστά καταστήματα ρώτησες?   Κοντοράβδη, Μουτσιούλη, Φανό, Γεωργιάδη.?
Πιθανόν να τον έχει η RADEL (πουλάει μόνο χονδρική αλλά αν το έχουν θα σου πουν καταστήματα που συνεργάζονται) 
Φαντάζομαι οτι είσαι προετοιμασμένος για τα 60-100 ευρώ που θα σου ζητήσουν.

----------


## PCMan

Ήρθε καινούριο ολοκληρομένο και πάλι τα ίδια.Μου βγάζει πάλι ρεύμα στην έξοδο...
Τι λάθος κάνω ρε παιδιά?
Δείτε κάποιες φωτογραφίες
 

Έβγαλα ένα πυκνωτή 100μf/100V και τον μέτρησα με ωμόμετρο. Ανεβαίνει ο δείκτης μέχρι ένα σημείο και μετά πεύτει κατευθείαν μέχρι το μηδέν. Κάποιους άλλους που δοκίμασα στα 47mf δεν κάνουν έτσι, κάθονται σε ένα σταθερό σημέιο... Εγώ λέω μήπως φταίνε κάποιοι πυκνωτές, τι λέτε?
Δείτε και σχετικό βίντεο
http://rapidshare.com/files/23680777...07042.mp4.html

----------


## eebabs2000

Την τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων την έχεις; Αρχικά έλεγξε κάθε εξάρτημα να είναι στη σωστή θέση εξονυχιστικά. Έπειτα μέτρα τη τάση μεταξύ του pin 13 και στη γη και στο pin 16 και στη γη. Θα πρέπει να είναι ίσες και συμμετρικές. Του δίνεις την κανονική τροφοδοσία ή τα +/-12V; Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάτι λάθος πρέπει να υπάρχει στην είσοδο ή την ανάδραση και ο ενισχυτής το πετάει ως DC στην έξοδο. Δεν αποκλείεται και κάποιος ηλεκτρολυτικός να έχει χαλάσει, αλλά και οι άλλοι χαλάνε πολλές φορές. Γι' αυτό ζοριζόμουνα να σου πω να αλλάξεις ολοκληρομένο. Αυτό στο κάνει και στα δύο κανάλια; Τον δούλεψες με δύο ηχεία καθόλου; Πάντως η δουλειά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και οι πλακέτες σου άψογες!!! Πάτα και τις κολλήσεις και τα ξαναλέμε. Εγώ για 3-4 μέρες θα φύγω οπότε μάλλον θα αργήσω λίγο να απαντήσω ξανά.

----------


## PCMan

> Την τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων την έχεις; Αρχικά έλεγξε κάθε εξάρτημα να είναι στη σωστή θέση εξονυχιστικά. Έπειτα μέτρα τη τάση μεταξύ του pin 13 και στη γη και στο pin 16 και στη γη. Θα πρέπει να είναι ίσες και συμμετρικές. Του δίνεις την κανονική τροφοδοσία ή τα +/-12V; Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάτι λάθος πρέπει να υπάρχει στην είσοδο ή την ανάδραση και ο ενισχυτής το πετάει ως DC στην έξοδο. Δεν αποκλείεται και κάποιος ηλεκτρολυτικός να έχει χαλάσει, αλλά και οι άλλοι χαλάνε πολλές φορές. Γι' αυτό ζοριζόμουνα να σου πω να αλλάξεις ολοκληρομένο. Αυτό στο κάνει και στα δύο κανάλια; Τον δούλεψες με δύο ηχεία καθόλου; Πάντως η δουλειά σου είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και οι πλακέτες σου άψογες!!! Πάτα και τις κολλήσεις και τα ξαναλέμε. Εγώ για 3-4 μέρες θα φύγω οπότε μάλλον θα αργήσω λίγο να απαντήσω ξανά.



Την έχω την τοποθέτηση εξαρτημάτων και τα κοίταξα όλα όταν τα έβαλα πάνω αλλα θα τα ξανακοιτάξω. Την τάση στο 13-γη και 16-γη θα τα μετρήσω χωρίς ολοκληρομένο, μην πάθω καμια ζημιά παλι. Του δίνω +/-42V και τον δουλεύω συνέχεια με δύο ίδια ηχεία και κάνουν και τα δύο ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα

Θα αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές απο την πλακέτα για να είμαι σίγουρος και θα μετρήσω την τάση στα 13 και 16 πιν, μετά θα περιμένω την φώτηση σας πάλι  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια που μου προσφέρετε  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

οπως τα λες δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι σου βγαζει ταση στην εξοδο!!!! αλλαξε τους πυκνωτες και πες μας αν αλλαξε τιποτα!! αλλαξε πρωτα τους C9,C14 και ξανατσεκαρε να δεις αν δουλευει. αν σου κανει παλι τα ιδια τοτε αλλαξε και τους C8,C18. δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι δεν σου δουλευει. εμενα μου δουλεψε με την πρωτη! περημενουμε νεα σου!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Ασε μην κάψω κανα ολοκληρομένο πάλι... Θα τα αλλάξω όλα, τα έχω αγοράσει ήδη  :Very Happy: 

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να δουλεψει!!!!!

----------


## leolonis

Με δυο καλές ψυκτρες και δυο ανεμιστηρακια στο πισω μερος δεν καταλαβαίνει τιποτα ακομα και με φορτια των 2+ Ohm !!!!

----------


## PCMan

Εχω φύλλα αλουμινίου των 4χιλιοστων και θα φτιάξω μια τεράστοα ψύκτρα οπότε απο ψύξη κανένα πρόβλημα  :Very Happy: 

Λειπω απο το σπιτι εδω και καιρό γιατο και δεν εγραψα τιποτα.. Πριν φύγω αλλαξα όλα τα εξαρτήματα αλλα δεν του εδωσα ρευμα ακόμα.

----------


## PCMan

Με πολύ χαρά σας παιδία, σας λέω ότι δουλευει άψογα  :Very Happy: 
Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτες όπως είπα και ξαναπάτησα τις κολλήσεις και ΝΑΙ, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ  :Very Happy: 

Του έδωσα +/-42 100W και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τέ-λει-ο. Φαντάζομαι τι θα γίνει με τα +/-56 400W που θα του βάλω!

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι. Το τροφοδοτικό έχει πυκνωτες στα 4700μf και δεν άκουσα κανένα βουητό ή κάτι άλλο.
Λέω να βάλω πυκνωτες στα 4700μf και στον άλλο μετασχητατιστή και ΑΝ χρειαστεί στο μέλλον, βάζω και άλλους 2. Το κόστος θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο αν βάλω 10000μf(18€ ο ένας)..

Τι λέτε?

----------


## eebabs2000

Καταρχήν συγχαρητήρια  :Exclamation:  Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται 2 των 10000μF (ένας μεταξύ + και γη και ένας - και γη) για 100-150W, οπότε για 2Χ120W που είναι το ολοκληρομένο θα χρησιμοποιήσεις 4, όπως το παρακάτω τροφοδοτικό για τη σωστή εξομάλυνση ακόμα και αν ο ενισχυτής παίζει τέρμα.

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/Power...th_tda7294.htm

Ένας 10000μF / 63V κάνει περίπου 7Ε.

----------


## PCMan

Στα 63V ίσως.. Στα 100V πόσο έχει?
Όπου και άν έψαξα έχει γύρω στο 18άρι ο ένας...

Θα βάλω 4700 και βλέπουμε..  :Smile: 


Μια ερώτηση: Γιατί όταν συνδέω ποτενσιόμετρο(100k) μου βγάζει ένα φύσημα-σφύριγμα?

----------


## Danza

μπράβο σου ρε φίλε!!  :Smile:  αρχικά φτιάξε τον προενισχυτή με το motorola που ετοιμάζεις, ρίχτο πάνω και θα πάθεις πλάκα  :Wink:  και με τον σωστό μετασχηματιστή δεν θα μείνει τζάμι όρθιο σπίτι σου πίστεψέ με  :Wink:

----------


## eebabs2000

> Στα 63V ίσως.. Στα 100V πόσο έχει?
> Όπου και άν έψαξα έχει γύρω στο 18άρι ο ένας...
> 
> Θα βάλω 4700 και βλέπουμε.. 
> 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση: Γιατί όταν συνδέω ποτενσιόμετρο(100k) μου βγάζει ένα φύσημα-σφύριγμα?



Μήπως είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο προβληματικό;

Κάνε καλύτερα αυτό που σου λέει ο Danza πιο πάνω  :Idea:  , είναι το καλύτερο. Ούτε να μπλέξεις με διπλά ποτενσιόμετρα, ούτε τίποτα...

----------


## PCMan

Τι να σου πω? καινούριο το πήρα...

Danza εννοείται ότι θα βάλω το TCA, απλά έβαλα σκέτο το ποτενσιόμετρο, δεν δούλευε σωστά και παραξενέυτηκα...

Thanks για την πληροφορία με τα τζάμια  :Very Happy:

----------


## eebabs2000

Αν έχεις και μικρότερο π.χ. 47κ δοκίμασέ το μήπως κάτι συμβαίνει με τις αντιστάσεις εισόδου γιατί είναι λίγο περίεργο κύκλωμα. Αν δεν έχεις παράτησέ το και κάνε τον προενισχυτή που ξεκίνησες. Θα περιμένουμε νέα...

----------


## IOANNIS

μπραβο και απο μενα νικο!!  :Smile:  
και μια καλοπροαιρετη παρατηρηση: ειπες οτι (Άλλαξα τους πυκνωτες όπως είπα και ξαναπάτησα τις κολλήσεις και ΝΑΙ, ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ) αρα το προβλημα ηταν απο καποια ψυχρη κολλησει και μαλον οχι απο πυκνωτη! να προσεχεις παντα οι κολλησεις να απλωνονται ομοιομορφα πανω στο χαλκο και να ειναι γιαλυστερες!!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Thanks Γιάννη  :Very Happy: 
Να σου πω, ότι και άν έχω κολλήσει, ποτέ δεν έχει γυαλίσει καμία επαφή. Απ' ότι ξέρω για να αποφεύγονται οι ψυχρές κολλήσεις πρέπει η πλακέτα να έιναι ζεστή και το κολλητίρι σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία , σωστά? Αυτά προσπαθώ να κάνω αλλα πάλι ψυχρές βγαίνουν...

Ξέρω ότι μπορεί να έφτιαξε επειδή ξαναπάτησα τις κολλήσεις. Αν έγινε όντως έτσι τοτε και το άλλο το "καμμένο" stk πρέπει να δουλεύει, έτσι?

----------


## PCMan

Καλησπέρα.
Του έδωσα +/-56V και δούλευει πολύ καλά μέχρι που... κάηκε το ένα midrange απο το ένα κανάλι και βραχυκύκλωσε, ύστερα κάηκε το stk και μετά άρχισε να στέλνει 56V στην έξοδο και μου έκαψε ΚΑΙ το woofer...
Το άλλο κανάλι δουλεύει μιά χαρά.
Τι γκαντεμιά με έχει φάει μπορείτε να μου πείτε????

Έχετε κανένα *τυπωμένο* κύκλωμα προστασίας? 

Έιδα κάτι θεωριτικά πιό πίσω αλλα θέλουν 50V, που θα βρώ τόσο ρεύμα?

----------


## IOANNIS

τα 50V θα τα παρεις απο την τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη. φτιαξε το παρακατω κυκλωμα προστασιας και δεν θα ξαναεχεις προβλημα. ( στο pin3 υπαρχει ενας πυκνωτης 22nf. μην τον βαλεις απλα γειωσε κατευθειαν το pin3  :Smile:  )

----------


## PCMan

Μήπως έχεις το τυπομένο για να μην το κάνω σε διάτρητη?

Στον ενισχυτή δίνω 56V και αυτο ζητάει 50, να το βάλω έτσι?

Στην έξοδο συνέεται αυτό?
Τι ακριβώς κάνει αυτό? Προστατευει τα μεγάφωνα ή τον ενισχυτή ή και τα δύο?
Τι σημαίνει η κάθε άκρη? Δεν καταλαβαίνω γαλλικά.

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα φιλε νικο. η παραπανω προστασια, προστατευει και τις εξοδους του ολοκληρομενου απο βραχυκυκλωμα, και τα ηχεια απο dc ταση. το τυπωμενο δυστηχως δεν το εχω αλλα ειναι πολλη ευκολο να το φτιαξεις μια και εχει πολλη λιγα εξαρτηματα!  :Smile: 
την αντισταση 680 την συνδεεις πριν την αντισταση 0,22 του ενισχυτη δηλαδη κατευθειαν στο pin 12. μετα την αντισταση 0,22 του ενισχυτη συνδεεις τον εκπομπο του 2sc945 και την αντισταση 470Κ. (προσοχη: η 0,22 αντισταση που εχει η προστασια ειναι αυτη που εχει ο ενισχυτης σου στην εξοδο) 
τωρα οσο αφορα τα 56V δεν υπαρχει προβλημα παιξε λιγο με την αντισταση τον 27K που παει στο pin 4 ωστε η ταση εκει να μην ειναι παραπανω απο 1,8V και βαλε και λιγο μεγαλυτερη την αντισταση που παει στο ρελε (δηλαδη την 1Κ/2W) ωστε να εχεις 25V που θελει το ρελε.
και μια ιδεα που μου ηρθε τωρα. βαλε απο την βαση του τρανζ SC945 μια αντιστ 10Κ σε σειρα με μια διοδο 1N4148 με την καθοδο στην γειωση, για να προστατευεις το τρανζ απο υπερτασεις. :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Καλά τα λες αλλά δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά, θα τα ζωγραφίσω για να τα καταλαβω καλύτερα :P




Εξτρα ερωτήσεις: 
1)Έστω ότι σύνδεσα την άκρη της αντίστασης 680 και τον εκπομπο του 2sc945 στα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης 0,22 του ενισχυτή αντίστοιχα, θα πρέπει να ξεκολλήσω την αντίσταση και να την βάλω σε σειρά με αυτό το κύκλωμα ή όπως είναι το κολλάω πάνω παράλληλα?

2)Γιατί κάποιες αντιστάσεις έχουν πάνω τους μια κόκκινη βουλίτσα?

3)Πάνω δεξιά γράφει ότι είναι για 8Ω, εγώ το δουλεύω με 4Ω, θα δουλέψει?

4)Κάτω κάτω έχει πυκνωτη ΝΡ 22/25. Τι σημαίνει?

5)Στο 7 ποδαράκι έχει μία αντίσταση που γράφει 47-120. Εκεί τοποθετώ αντίσταση απο 47Κ μέχρι 120Κ έτσι?

6)Το ρελέ πως το ζητάω? ένα ρελέ 24V? Πως το συνδέω στο κύκλωμα? Δύο ποδαράκια έχουν τα ρελέ?


Σε παρακαλώ πάααααρα πολύ να τα γράψεις όοοοσο πιό καθαρά μπορείς για να τα καταλάβω και να μην τα βάλω φωτιά για τρίτη φορά..

----------


## PCMan

To datasheet με βοηθάει πολύ περισσότερο να το καταλάβω αλλά πάλι έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις..

Είναι και για 2 κανάλια αυτό και με βολεύει περισσότερο.
Ποιό απο τα δύο να κάνω λες?

----------


## PCMan

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς που έχει χαθεί ο IOANNHS?

----------


## IOANNIS

off topic:
γειας σας και παλλη!!! ειχα καποια προβληματα και απο σημερα επανερχομαι!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Καλώς τον, μαύρα μάτια κάναμε, που χάθηκες?  :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

Μια που ξαναήρθες, δεν μου απαντάς και στα προηγούμενα ποστ?  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Confused:

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον νικο απανταω στις ερωτησεις σου! : 
1) η αντισταση 0,22 που ηπαρχει στην προστασια ειναι αυτη που εχει ο ενισχυτης. δεν την ξαναβαζεις δευτερη φορα. απλα συνδεεις την άκρη της αντίστασης 680 και τον εκπομπο του 2sc945 στα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης 0,22 του ενισχυτη σου!
2) οι αντιστασεις με τις κοκκινες βουλιτσες αν αλλαξεις την ταση τροφοδοσιας της προστασιας πρεπει να αλλαξεις τιμες και σε αυτες τις αντιστασεις!
3) θα δουλεψει και στα 4Ω
4) 22μf στα 25volt
5)σωστος! εγω εβαλα 150Κ
6) το ρελε το ζητας απλα¨ενα ρελε στα 24V αλλα με διπλες επαφες δηλ να προστατευεις και τα δυο καναλια του ενισχυτη σου!

----------


## IOANNIS

ξεχασα να σου απαντησω και σε κατι αλλες ερωτησεις που ειδα.¨
εκει που λεει la filtrul LR/RC de la iesire την ακρη αυτη θα την συνδεσεις στο out+ του ενισχυτη σου.
και εκει που λεει de la celelalt canal θα ξαναφτιαξεις το κυκλωμα με την διοδο το τρανζιστορ 2SC945 και την αντισταση 680Ω και θα τα συνδεσεις στο δευτερο καναλι του ενισχυτη σου!!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

επιτελους τελειωσα τον ενισχυτη με το ΣΤΚ4241  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

........

----------


## IOANNIS

:Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Ωραίος !
Βάλε και καμιά νέον λάμπα και θα ναι μπόμπα  :Very Happy: 

Σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνω και τον δικό μου.

IOANNIS, αν γεφυρωθεί αυτός, πόσα W θα βγάλει στα 4Ω και πόσα βγάζει τώρα 4Ω?
Δεν μιλάω για θεωρητικά W αλλά για το τι βγάζει στην πράξη.

----------


## IOANNIS

ετσι πρεπει να συνδεθει η προστασια στον ενισχυτη.  :Smile: 
τωρα οταν δωσεις ταση στο κυκλωμα τις προστασιας πρεπει να περιμενεις 3-5 δευτερολεπτα μεχρι να οπλιση το ρελε.
εαν δεν οπλιζει το ρελε τοτε κοιταξε αν εχεις +1.8βολτ στο pin 4. εαν εχεις περισοτερο η λιγοτερο αλλαξε την 27Κ με μεγαλυτερη η μικροτερη. επισεις το pin 3 οπως σου εχω ξαναπει νομιζω να το συνδεσεις κατευθειαν στην γειωση. αν κανεις ολα αυτα αποκλειεται να μην δουλεψει!!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Κάτσε γιατί σε έχασα πάλι.
Δηλαδή έτσι θα γίνει?(Δίνω φωτογραφία κάτω)


Αν γίνεται έτσι τοτε είναι σαν να γεφυρώνω το κάτω ποδαράκι της αντίστασης 0,22Ω με τον ακροδέκτη GL-L του ενισχυτη. Σωστά?

Για το 1,8V το κατάλαβα και θα το δοκιμασω.

----------


## IOANNIS

ετσι!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Α, οκ. Δύο φορές δηλαδή μου είπες τό ίδιο πράγμα :P Μήν με παρεξηγείς όμως, πόντιος είμαι !!  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Brick wall:  

Ρώτησα κιάλλη φορά γιατί πιό πάνω μου είπες 
"_εκει που λεει la filtrul LR/RC de la iesire την ακρη αυτη θα την συνδεσεις στο out+ του ενισχυτη σου._ " και μπερδεύτικα

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, μόλις το φτιάξω θα ενημερώσω  :Very Happy:

----------


## NUKE

PCMan αν μπορεις ξαναβαλε το τυπωμενο για το STK4142 γιατι δεν υπαρχει...

----------


## PCMan

Ορίστε:


Διαστάσεις:13.6 * 8.8

----------


## NUKE

Ευχαριστω...Θα τον φτιαξω...Δεν παιζει....Και αν αποτυχω θα παρατησω τα ηλεκτρονικα και θα γινω παπας....
Εχω τοροιδη στα 250VA 2x68 DC και θα τον δοκιμασω με αυτον...

Με εχει φαει η σχολη και τα ξενυχτια ρε γαμωτο....

----------


## PCMan

Πάντως πρόσεξε το αυτό το ολοκληρομένο γιατί είναι "ευέσθητο". Μία @@ριά να κάνεις, πάπαλα. Ελπίζω να διάβασες τις δικές μου βλακείες...

Με 68VDC ΜΗΝ σκευτείς να βάλεις 4Ω ηχεία. 8Ω στα 300W+ ηχεία βάλε γιατί με τόσο ρεύμα θα βγάλει πάνω από 220W στο κανάλι.

----------


## IOANNIS

χαρη μην δωσεις πανω απο 60 βολτ στον ενισχυτη γιατι μπορει να δουλεψει στην αρχη αλλα σε λιγο καιρο θα κλαις το STK!!!!
παντα φιλικα!!  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

Γιατί? Αν δεν ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες τί πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει? Εξ'άλλου και το datasheet λέει ότι αντέχει μέχρι +/-77

----------


## NUKE

Κοιτα επειδη τον εχω αυτον τον μετασχηματιστει για αυτο.Παντως, επειδη σιγουρα δεν θα βαλω 10000μF πυκνωτες θα εχει καποια πτωση τασης.Ουτως η αλλως θα υπαρχει πτωση τασης.Οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχω μεγαλο προβλημα.Δεν ξερω, πειτε τις γνωμες σας...

----------


## IOANNIS

λοιπον.... το STK 4241 μπορει να αντεχει μεχρι τα +/-87 βολτ αλλα ο ενισχυτης δεν αποτελειτε μονο απο το STK αλλα και διαφορα εξαρτηματα γυρω απο αυτο (αντιστασεις, πυκνωτες... ). στο συγκεκριμενο λοιπον κυκλωμα ο κατασκευαστης εχει καθοριση συγκεκριμενες τιμες αντιστασεων και πυκνωτον για την σωστη λειτουργια του ενισχυτη στα +/- 55 βολτ. τωρα αν εμεις τροφοδοτισουμε τον ενισχυτη με +/-50 η 60 βολτ δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αλλα απο τα +/-55 μεχρι τα +/- 68 η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη και χρειαζεται μετα να αλλαξουμε καποιες τιμες τον αντιστασεων για την σωστη λειτουργια του. 
αρα λοιπον το προβλημα δεν ειναι αν και κατα ποσο ζεστενετε, αλλα το ποσο θα αντεξει κατω απο αντιξοες συνθηκες λειτουργιας!!  :Smile: 

παντα φιλικα!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Σωστο...Εχεις να προτυνεις κατι για να ριξω καμοια 10αρια βολτ?

----------


## PCMan

Αφού είναι τορροιδής, μπορείς να πειράξεις κάποιες σπείρες απο το δευτερέυων. Ή να προσθέσεις ή να αφαιρέσεις, δεν ξέρω.. Και στον απλό γίνεται αλλά είναι πιό δύσκολα.

Απο πυκνωτές έχω βάλει 4700μf και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Ούτε θόρυβος ούτε τίποτα απολύτως.

----------


## babisko

> Αφού είναι τορροιδής, μπορείς να πειράξεις κάποιες σπείρες απο το δευτερέυων.



  :OK:  







> Ή να προσθέσεις ή να αφαιρέσεις, δεν ξέρω.. Και στον απλό γίνεται αλλά είναι πιό δύσκολα.



Αύξηση σπειρών δευτερεύοντος = αύξηση τάσης δευτερεύοντος
Μείωση σπειρών δευτερεύοντος = μείωση τάσης δευτερεύοντος





> Απο πυκνωτές έχω βάλει 4700μf και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Ούτε θόρυβος ούτε τίποτα απολύτως.



Όσο μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα έχει το τροφοδοτικό (μέχρι σε κάποιο σημείο βέβαια) τόσο καλύτερη απόδοση και ποιότητα έχει ο ήχος, ειδικά σε δυνατά περάσματα με πολύ μπάσσο και το μπάσσο είναι πιο καθαρό.
Σε μεγάλες χωρητικότητες όμως και ειδικά όταν υπάρχουν τοροειδείς Μ/Σ, υπάρχει μεγάλο ρεύμα εκκίνησης και υπάρχει περίπτωαη να ρίχνει τις ασφάλειες του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα. Στην περίπτωση αυτή μπορείς να παρεμβάλεις στην είσοδο του Μ/Σ, στο πρωτεύον δηλαδή, ένα κύκλωμα soft start, που δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά μια αντίσταση λίγων Ωμ και αρκετών βατ, η οποία μετά από 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα βραχυκυκλώνεται από τις επαφές ενός ρελέ και η αποστολή της είναι να περιορίσει το μεγάλο ρεύμα φόρτισης των πυκνωτών. Υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα, τα οποία είναι πολύ απλά.

----------


## PCMan

Η διαφορά είναι αισθητή ή τζάμπα θα πετάξω τα λεφτά μου βάζοντας άλους 2?

Βγάζει 112VDC και όταν το έχω τέρμα πέφτει στα 98-100VDC.

----------


## chip

Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχεις γύρω στα 10000μF.
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η μείωση της τάσης αλλά η κυμάτωση που δημιουργείται. Αν μετρούσες με παλμογράφο θα έβλεπες οτι δεν έχει μειωθεί η τάση και οτι μεταβάλεται....Αυτή η μεταβολή κατά ένα ποσοστό περνάει και στην έξοδο.... και σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια επίπτωση στην ποιότητα ήχου (όταν αυξάνεται η ισχύς). 
Δεν ξέρω τα STK όμως γενικά όταν πλησιάζουμε την μέγιστη τάση πάβουν να ισχύουν οι προστασίες ρεύματος, βραχυκυκλώματος, υπερθέρμανσης κλπ.. Συνήθως, σύμφωνα με τους κατασκευαστές, αυτά ισχύουν μέχρι 20% κάτω από την μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη τάση. 
Προσωπική γνώμη... αν θέλεις να πέξεις για να δεις τα όρια του STK και πως συμπεριφέρεται αυξάνεις την τάση... (ίσος σου κοστίσει λίγο ακριβά όμως...). Αν θέλεις μια σταθερή λειτουργία... μένεις στα  προτυνόμενα όρια του κατασκευαστή (όχι τα μέγιστα).

----------


## PCMan

Ποιες προστασίες? Έχουν προστασίες τα STK???

----------


## PCMan

Χμμμ, ωραία. Το έκαψα! Κάηκε το ένα κανάλι.

Του δίνω 2*56VDC στα 400W με 4Ω ηχεία.
Την ένταση την είχα λίγο πριν την παραμόρφωση, δηλαδή δεν ήταν τέρμα, και ο ενισχυτής είχε 5 λεπτά που ήταν ανοιχτός δηλαδή ήταν κρύος.

Τι φταίει; Μήπως πρέπει να κατεβάσω την τάση απο τον μετασχηματιστή;

----------


## NUKE

Στα 4 ωμ ειναι πολλα τα 56VOLT.Αφου στα 56 βολτ συνισταται η λειτουργια του αλλα για τα 8ωμ.
Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα...

Εγω ακομα δεν το εχω παραλαβει το stk.Ερχεται αυριο αλλα παω 3 μερες διακοπες οποτε....

Το μαγαζι που σου ελεγα ειναι 
TECNICA
ΠΑΛΑΝΤΖΗΣ - ΜΕΙΜΑΡΟΓΛΟΥ Ο.Ε.

Αγκυρας 14 Ν.Ιωνια
2102774474
Αγν.Ηρωων 118 Ν.Ιωνια
2102714979

----------


## PCMan

Χάρη δίκιο έχεις δεν λέω αλλά τόσο γρήγορα? Τα ηχεία μαζί με τα πηνία που τους έβαλα+πυκνωτες και τέτοια πήγαν στα 5,2Ω. Τόσο το μετράω με το πολύμετρο. Ευχαριστώ για το μαγαζί και καλά να περάσεις στις διακοπες σου  :Smile: 

Να συμπληρώσω κάτι ακόμα: Κι άλλες φορές άνοιγα την ένταση τόσο και πολύ παραπάνω αλλά δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα και ας τσουρούφλαγε η ψύκτρα. Τώρα με 5 λεπτά τα έφτυσε?
Σκέφτομαι και κάτι άλλο και *θέλω να μου απαντήσει κάποιος με σιγουριά* για να ξέρω απο τι κάηκε.
Την παρασκευή μέχρι την κυριακή (3 μέρες) το είχα πάνω στο βουνό γιατί είχε εκδηλώσεις και τον δούλευα με ένα inverter(300W) που είχα πάρει απο τα plus με 20€. 
Ο ενισχυτής δεν έβγαζε όλη του την ισχύ γιατί το inverter είναι μικρό(άσε που είναι για τα μπάζα) αλλά στραβά κουτσά δούλευε..
Με το inverter ο ενισχυτής έβγαζε έναν θόρυβο(τζζζζζζζζζζ) αλλά δεν έδινα σημασία..
Σήμερα τον έβαλα στην μπρίζα να του δώσω λίγα γκάζια και πάνω στο 5λεπτο μου κάηκε το ένα κανάλι.
Λέω μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση να ψιλοχάλασε το ολοκληρομένο από το "ηλίθιο" ρεύμα που του έδινα τις προηγούμενες μέρες.
*Θέλω σίγουρη απάντηση για να μην αρχίζω και ψάχνω άλλα πράγματα*


ΥΓ.Μπορεί να είναι και άσχετο γιατί έχω ένα απλό πολύμετρο: Με συνδεμένο το inverter με χαμηλή την ένταση μετράω τάση που φτάνει τα 230VAC όταν την ανοίγω φτάνει τα 255VAC (μπορεί και παραπάνω). Αυτή την άνοδο την μετράω και μετά τον μετασχηματιστή, απο 40VAC που βγάζει δηλαδή, φτάνει τα 45-46VAC.

----------


## chip

Σίγουρη απάντηση δεν μπορεί να σου δώσει κανείς... (πιστέυω) γιατί απλά δεν έχουν πλήρη στοιχεία της κατάστασης...και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
Το Inverter είναι λάθος να το μετράς με απλό πολύμετρο γιατί το Inverter βγάζει τετραγωνικό παλμό και το πολύμετρο είναι ρυθμισμένο να μετράει ημιτονική τάση. (δυστηχώς ούτε θυμάμε την αναλογία κι ούτε έχο και τον χρόνο να καθίσω να βγάλω (με μαθηματικά) πόση είναι πραγματικά η τάση που αναλογεί στην ένδειξη του πολυμέτρου σου. Για να μετρήσει σωστά την τιμή το πολύμετρο θα πρεπε να κάνει TRUE RMS μέτρηση που το κάνουν μόνο τα ακρίβά και σίγουρα θα γράφει εμφανώς TRUE RMS πάνω του αν είναι τέτοιο.
Εκτός αυτού μετρώντας 5.2Ω υποθέτω οτι μέτρησες ωμική αντίσταση και όχι σύνθετη. Ακόμα το οτι δεν ζεσταίνεται ένας ενισχυτής δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν παθαίνει ζημιά. Ένα μικρό φορτίο δημιουργεί αιχμές ρεύματος οι οποίες δημιουργούν κόπωση στα τρανζίστορ και καίγονται χωρίς καν να φανεί οτι ζεσταινονται. Αν δείς στα datasheet των τρανζίστορ υπάρχει μια παράμετρος που λέγεται repatitive Peak current...και λέει πχ οτι το τρανζίστορ θα αντέξει σε παλμούς Χ μsec ρεύματος Α (αρκετά πάνω από την μέγιστη προδιαγραφή) για πχ 100 ή 1000 φορές. Ενδεχωμένως εσυ ξεπερνάς μία τέτοια προδιαγραφή και καις το STK.

----------


## PCMan

Τα λες επιστημονικά αλλά έπιασα κάποια πράγματα!
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μου λες ότι ζορίζω τον ενισχυτή με τα ηχεία που έχω και θα πρέπει να βάλω 8Ω?

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος για να μην ξανακαεί?

Η ωμική αντίσταση είναι 5,2Ω.

----------


## chip

Ναι....καλά κατάλαβες...
ουσιαστικά ο μόνος τρόπος για να μην ξανακαεί είναι να ακολουθείς αυτά που λέει το datasheet.... δηλαδή ...8Ω.

Με απλά λόγια λέω οτι ένα τρανζίστορ μπορεί να αντέξει σε ένα μεγάλο φορτίο αλλά όχι για πολλές φορές. Επίσης ο ενισχητής βγάζει εναλλασώμενω σήμα που σημαινει οτι δεν τον ενδιαφέρει μόνο η ωμική αντίσταση αλλά και η σύνθετη και η οποία μεταβάλεται ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα. Έτσι μπορεί το crossover σου να δίνει στον ενισχυτή τελικά κάποια πολύ χαμηλή σύνθετη αντίσταση με τα ηχεία που έχεις.

----------


## PCMan

Αν κατεβάσω την τάση στα 48VDC ας πούμε, δεν θα κάνω τίποτα? Δεν παίζει να αλλάξω ηχεία γιαυτό ψάχνω άλλο τρόπο..

Αυτή την σύνθετη αντίσταση δεν την καταλαβαίνω και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνει..
Στο καθένα ηχείο έχω ένα γουφερ 300W στα 4Ω σε σειρά με ένα πηνίο που αν το μετρήσω βγάζει 0,8Ω και είναι 12μέτρα πάχους 0,8mm(δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το πάχος), ένα midrange στα 80W σε σειρά με μία αντίσταση 4,7Ω και έναν πυκνωτή στα 22μf χωρίς πολικότητα και μία κόρνα η οποία είναι πιεζοηλεκτρική και έχει σε σειρά έναν πυκνωτή πολυαιστερικό στα 3,3μf. 
Ποιά είναι η σύνθετη αντίσταση και πόση αντέχει ο ενισχυτής?

ΥΓ. Μην μου δίξεις αυτό http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/theory_coil.php δεν θα καταλάβω τίποτα!

----------


## chip

Η σελίδα που μου έδειξες είναι μια πολύ καλή σκέψη!
Στην πραγματικότητα βέβαια δεν μπορώ να σου υπολογίσω την σύνθετη αντίσταση γιατί απλά εξαρτάται από τη συχνότητα.
Πάντως έτσι όπως περιγράφεις το crossover δε νομίζω οτι θα πέφτεις ποτέ κάτω από τα 4Ω.
Όμως.....αν δεις στο datasheet του ενισχυτή ο ενισχυτής είναι φιταγμένος για λειτουργεία στα 8Ω!!!!!! (Δηλαδή είναι φτιαγμένος να εργάζεται σε υψηλή τάση με χαμηλά ρεύματα!)
Οπότε δεν ξέρω ποιά μπορεί να είναι η τάση για ακίνδυνη λειτουργία με 4Ω φορτίο.
Επίσης καλό είναι να έχεις βάλει τα κυκλωματάκια προστασίας που δείχνει στο datasheet... χωρίς όμως να σημαίνει οτι θα σε σώσουν σίγουρα!
Και πάντα αυτό που επαναλαμβάνω.... Διαβάζεται προσεκτικά τα datasheet και μην ξεφεύγεται από αυτά που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής...

----------


## PCMan

Κατάλαβα..

Έχω 3 επιλογές: 
1)Αλλάζω τα ηχεία μου με 8Ω = χάνω περίπου 50W ανα κανάλι, χάνω 60€ στα ηχεία και κερδίζω σε παραμόρφωση.
2)Κόβω σπείρες απο τον Μ/Σ = χάνω τον χρόνο μου, χάνω περίπου 50W πάλι, χάνω σε παραμόρφωση και είμαι με την ψυχή στο στόμα για το αν θα ξανακαεί.
3)Αγοράζω ένα stk και πουλάω τον τελικό(εχω βρεί αγοραστή που έχει 8Ω ηχεία) = κερδίζω μερικά χρήματα, φτιάχνω για μένα αυτό που εφτιαξε ο IOANNIS 1 2 που έχει περιθώρια μέχρι τα 2Ω και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο.

Θα κάνω το 3 μάλλον...

Δε λέω, καλά τα stk, χρυσά, έχουν @qχ|δ|@ αλλά είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα...

Τα λέω καλά?

----------


## chip

Οτι θα τον πουλήσεις είναι όπως και να το πάρουμε η καλύτερη επιλογή! (εφόσον το πουλήσεις σε συμφέρουσα για σένα επιλογή)
Κατά τα άλλα με τα 8Ω δεν χάνεις ισχύ! Ο ενισχυτής φτιάχτηκε να βγάζει μια μέγιστη ισχύ (120W απο οτι θυμάμαι με ηχεία 8Ω) Αν εσύ βάλεις 4Ω το μέγιστο ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει ο ενισχυτής δεν αλλάζει οπότε αφού πρέπει να παραμείνει το ίδιο θα έχεις λιγότερη ισχύ (με τα 4Ω)(θεωρητικά μισή ισχύ αλλά με δεδομένο οτι κάτι παραπάνω θα μπορεί να δώσει ο ενισχυτής σε ρεύμα θα πάρεις και κάτι παραπάνω σε ισχή). Εκτός βέβαια και αν σκέφτηκες οτι αφού ο ενισχυτής είναι 120W στα 8Ω θα πας στα 240 με 4Ω. Κατι τέτοιο σίγουρα δεν ισχύει...γιατί αν ισχυε θα το λεγε και ο κατασκευαστής για να κάνει πιο δελεαστικό το προιόν του.

----------


## PCMan

Όχι δεν λέω ότι βγάζει τα διπλάσια W με 4Ω ηχεία αλλά λίγα παραπάνω θα τα βγάζει σε σχέση με τα 8Ω.

Το datasheet λέει ότι βγάζει 120W αλλά έχει και αυτό  
που λέει ανάλογα με την τροφοδοσία  πόσα W βγάζει. Με +/-56 που του έδινα στα 8Ω θα έβγαζε πάνω από 160W, έτσι δεν είναι?
Φαντάζομαι δηλαδή τι ζόρι θα έτρωγε με 4Ω αφού ήδη με 8Ω και τέτοια τροφοδοσία ξεπερνάω τα 120W..

Σωστά ή κοτσάνες πετάω?   :Confused:

----------


## babisko

Πολύ σωστά.

----------


## chip

Πολύ σωστά...εκτός από την πρώτη σου σκέψη...
Τα W δεν τα αποφασίζει ο ενισχυτής αλλά η τάση τροφοδοσίας η αντίσταση εξόδου κλπ...οπότε όταν μειώνεις την αντίσταση των ηχείων κανονικά περίπου διπλασιάζεται η ισχύς... δηλαδή του ζήτησες να σου δώσει περίπου 300W.

----------


## PCMan

.. Οπότε θα έπρεπε να του δώσω 46-48VDC με 8Ω ηχεία για να μην καεί ποτέ...

Μάλλον το θέμα μου θεωρείται λήξαν και μάλλον δεν θα ξεφύγω απο τα λεγόμενα του datasheet..

Μάλλον θα αρχίσω να φτιάχνω αυτόν http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5051 του IOANNIS.
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## eebabs2000

Αυτός ο ενισχυτής είναι super αλλά πρέπει  να έχεις και super τσέπη. Mόνο τα ηχεία που θα χρειαστεί να αγοράσεις στα 500+WRMS φτάνει... Να μη μίλήσουμε για τις τροφοδοσίες και τα τρανζίστορ...

----------


## PCMan

Έχω ηχεία στα 300W. 
Σύμφωνα με το pdf, στα 50V στα 4Ω με 4FET βγάζει 210W, αυτό μάλλον θα κάνω και δεν θα μου βγεί ακριβά..

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον παιδια, μου ηρθαν τελικα 2 ολκληρωμενα τα οποια τα πηρα 20 το ενα τελικα...Τον δοκιμασα και επαιξε κανονικα...Αλλα δεν ειχα 8ωμ ηχεια και τον δοκιμασα με 6ωμ.Τελικα μετα απο λιγο εκαψε την R3 ...Λετε να καηκε και το ολκληρωμενο?Ειχα βαλει και μια ασφαλεια 2Α και την εκαψε οποτε ελπιζω πως οχι...

Τον δοκιμασα στα +-68 οποτε πιστευω πως ηταν λογικο με 6ωμ ηχεια...
Λοιπον, εχω τις παρακατω αποριες...

1)Οταν λεει 120W εννοει RMS η οχι?
2)Μου εκανε ενα μικρο φυσιμα απο πισω.Ετσι κανει η φταιει οτι εχω βαλει μικρους πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο και οτι το ειχα διπλα διπλα με το τροφοδοτικο και μαλιστα ανοιχτο?
3)ξερεται ποσα βολτ εισοδο θελει?

----------


## PCMan

Μην το δουλεύεις έτσι, δως του γύρω στα 48VDC περίπου για να μην καεί όπως το δικό μου.

Δες εκείνο το σχεδιάκι στο datasheet που έδωσα πιό πάνω και μήν ξεπερνάς τα 120-130W γιατί σύμφωνα με αυτά που είπε ο chip δεν θα εντέξει για πολύ.

Η δικιά μου r3 ούτε καν ζεστενόταν..

1)Είναι 120Wrms αλλά με 68VDC βγάζει γύρω στα 250W στα 8Ω.
3)500mV νομίζω.

----------


## NUKE

Δεν τον εκαψα τελικα.Φοβαμαι μονο μην το αλλοιωσα...Ειναι 1Volt εισοδος τελικα.

Και κατι αλλο, οταν λεμε power dissipation τι εννοουμε?

----------


## PCMan

Που το είδες αυτό? 
500mV του δίνω και τον υπεροδηγώ...

Δες κι εδώ: http://hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtop...?p=40834#40834

Για το power dissipation δεν έχω ιδέα..

----------


## lynx

> power dissipation τι εννοουμε?



ειναι η καταναλωση που κανει σε ισχυ (watt)

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα!!! βρε παιδια γιατι τα ζοριζετε τα καημενα τα STK;  :frown:  αμα δεν υπερβειτε τα 50 βολτ τροφοδοσια και αμα φτιαξετε και την προστασια εξοδου που προστατευει το ολοκληρομενο απο τυχον βραχηκυκλωμα τοτε δεν καιγετε το stk ακομα και με 6Ω ηχεια!!!! 
τα 120 βαττ στα 8Ω ειναι υπεραρκετα αμα θελουμε να ακουμε μουσικη στο σπιτι!!!  :Smile: 
500mV οδηγηση ειναι αρκετα για να παρουμε τα 120 βαττ στην εξοδο!!!!

----------


## Nemmesis

"τα 120 βαττ στα 8Ω ειναι υπεραρκετα αμα θελουμε να ακουμε μουσικη στο σπιτι!!!"
ισως ειναι για εσενα... οχι για ολους μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutoulos

Τα 120Watt είναι σχετικό, αν είναι λίγα ή πολλά. Εξαρτάται απο τα ηχεία μας αν είναι ευαίσθητα ή αναίσθητα.
Μπορεί ο ίδιος ενισχυτή σε ηχεία με ευαισθησία 95dB, να παίζει εκκωφαντικά, 
αλλά ο ίδιος ενισχυτής σε ηχεία 86dB ... απλά να παίζει δυνατά   :Wink:  .

----------


## NUKE

Θα παραγγειλω μαλλον 700Watt μετασχηματιστη, για να εχω δυο STK και να φτιαξω τετρακαναλο ενισχυτη.Λεω να παρω απο την amarad.Οι κλειστου τυπου ειναι οι πιο φτηνοι με 49 ευρω.Μαλλον αυτον.Ποσα βολτ πρεπει να τους πω για να μου βγαζει +-53DC?Να τους πω 2χ37?

Και τελικα για πυκωτες ποια ειναι η πιο φτηνη λυση που βρηκατε?

----------


## PCMan

Τον δικό μου (ανουχτου τύπου)400W τον είχα πάρει 32€ και εδώ στην amarad τον έχει 41,70.
Δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα V στην τιμή?

Πυκνωτές έβαλα στα 4700μf και τους πήρα 4+κάτι € τον έναν

----------


## NUKE

Απο που το πηρες τον μετασχηματιστη?Νομιζω δεν παιζει ρολο.Ουσιαστικα τα Watt μας νοιαζουν αφου οσο περισσοτερα βολτ βγαζει ενας μετασχηματιστης τοσα λιγοτερα αμπερ θα βγαλει...

----------


## PCMan

Απο ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρολογικά εδώ. Τους κάνει παραγγελία απο θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον παιδια, εφτιαξα και δευτερο ενισχυτη με το stk4241ii.Ετσι θα εχω τετρακαναλο ενισχυτη.

Αλλα θελω να ρωτησω τι ψυχτρα να βαλω.Εχω βαλει ενα Γ αλλα αμεσως ζεσταθηκε.Σε μηκος χωραει σχεδον 3 stk.Να βαλω ακομα πιο μεγαλο?
Το Γ δεν εχει προεξοχες για να ψυχεται πιο ευκολα.Να παρω κατι με προεξοχες?

Ανεμηστηρακια να βαλω η δεν αξιζει?Στο κουτι παντως σιγουρα θα βαλω.

----------


## PCMan

H δικιά μου ψύκτρα είναι αυτοσχέδια. Έποιανε χωρίς ανεμιστήρα 50-60βαθμούς και με ανεμιστήρα 30-40.
Εδώ μπορούν να μπουν μέχρι 3 STK. ΠΧ. 2 STK4241 πάνω και 1 STK4050 κάτω. Έτσι δημιουργούμε έναν υπέρχοχο 4,1(4*120W + 1*200W woofer)  :Very Happy: 

Δες:

----------


## NUKE

Ναι, η αληθεια ειναι οτι ψαχνω εναν μονοκαναλο κοντα στα 300RMS αλλα με ολοκληρωμενο.Εχετε κατι υποψιν σας?Αν δεν βρω κατι μαλλον θα βαλω του θειου Σαμ
Οσο για τη ψυχτρα πρεπει,βλεποντας τη δικης σου να βαλω μια πολυ πιο μεγαλη.

----------


## eebabs2000

Ξέρω το STK4050 που βγάζει 200WRMS, άλλο μεγαλύτερο δεν έχω δει...

----------


## NUKE

Επειδη μου ζητηθηκε βαζω εδω το κυκλωμα τροφοδοτικου του ενισχυτη.Ουσιαστικα αυτο που δινει στο datasheet του STK4241
Αν ξερει κανεις τι βατ πρεπει να ειναι οι δυο αντιστασεις ας πει....(αυτες οι αντιστασεις δεν βοηθουν στην εξομαλυνση?)

----------


## PCMan

Δεν είναι απαραίτητες οι αντιστάσεις πάντως.

----------


## NUKE

Οντως,ουτε εγω τις εχω βαλει αλλα καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν...

----------


## dimitris_p

> Δεν είναι απαραίτητες οι αντιστάσεις πάντως.



Οι αντιστάσεις είναι καλό να μπουν. διευκολύνουν την εκφορτιση των ηλεκτ/κων πυκνωτών όταν κλείνουμε την τροφοδοσία γιατί απορροφούν την τάση τους. και έτσι ο ενισχυτής κλείνει ποιο γρήγορα...  :Wink:

----------


## eebabs2000

Οι αντιστάσεις δεν είναι απαραίτητες και μάλιστα χωρίς αυτές έχουμε καλύτερη εξομάλυνση της τάσης γιατί δημιουργούν ένα πρόσθετο φορτίο στο όλο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή. Το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να εκφωρτίζουν πιο γρήγορα τους πυκνωτές όταν κλείνουμε τον ενισχυτή. Η ισχύς τους υπολογίζεται ως εξής... P=V^2/R όπου R η τιμή της αντίστασης και V η τάση του ενός καναλιού τροφοδοσίας. Για παράδειγμα για +/-60V τάση και 470 Ω αντίσταση (γιατί δε πιστεύω να βρείτε 500Ω) η ισχύς βγαίνει περίπου 7,6W οπότε αγοράζετε 2 των 470Ω / 10W να είσαστε μέσα!

----------


## NUKE

Απλα σκεφτομουν οτι ψαλιδιζουν καπως τις κορυφες στη ταση οποτε κανουν καποια μικρη εξομαλυνση.Λαθος μου.Ευχαριστω παντως...

----------


## PCMan

H προστασία που υπάρχει στο datasheet τι κάνει ακριβώς?

----------


## PCMan

Κάποιος να βοηθούσε την κατάσταση?  :Help:

----------


## BillGeo

> H προστασία που υπάρχει *στο datasheet* τι κάνει ακριβώς?



Ποιo datasheet απ'ολα?

----------


## BillGeo

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από PCMan
> 
> H προστασία που υπάρχει *στο datasheet* τι κάνει ακριβώς?
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιo datasheet απ'ολα?



Αν μιλαμε για αυτο: http://www.freewebs.com/moutoulos/An...%20Elektor.pdf

τα εξηγει ολα:





> That delay serves to obviate plops
> and clicks caused by switching; it connects
> the loudspeakers to the amplifier only after
> this has had a short period of ‘settling down’.



Ακομα εχει κ ενα 2ο ρελε (με τις βατικες αντιστασεις) για να φορτιζει τους πυκνωτες εξομ/σης "χαλαρα"
για να αποφευγει το μεγαλα ρευματα κατα την εναυση (in rush current).

----------


## PCMan

Δε λέω για αυτόν τον ενισχυτή. Γιαυτόν μιλάμε μόνο στην πρώτη σελίδα, απο κει και πέρά μιλάμε για αυτόν με το STK4241 και το datasheet του είναι αυτό http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets2/29/291608_1.pdf  :Smile: 

ΥΓ. το σχέδιο της προστασίς φαίνεται πιό καθαρά στο datasheet του STK4192

----------

